# Loading/Unloading Day at the Kiln



## ghost1066 (Jul 9, 2015)

We decided to unload and load the newest kiln before it got blistering hot. This is the third one I have built all started with heavy pallets used for delivering equipment but any pallet will work. We added wire racks to give us a place to stack the smaller blanks and these have worked out great. 

Hundreds of blanks out and hundreds more back in. Got to love these solar kilns, easy to build, free to run and dry in weeks what it takes a year or more to air dry. 

Cut some beautiful maple burl and amazing figured walnut yesterday to go in. There were chunks we left for hollow forms or bigger bowls that had to weigh 25# or more. Cut everything from pen blanks to bowl blanks. Several really pretty PM blanks and all but the small stuff went in and a bunch came out. GOing to be posting some new pics in the sales section soon.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2015)

Great idea! Looks like you've already done most of the work on sizing for projects. How many weeks does the wood dry in the solar kiln? Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Good use of the pallet wood ! Looks like you are getting a bunch of stock stored up .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 9, 2015)

Where does airflow happen once the cover is on? I think I'd like to build one of those...


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Great idea! Looks like you've already done most of the work on sizing for projects. How many weeks does the wood dry in the solar kiln? Chuck



Yes we cut most to size before we seal it and start drying when it comes out it goes into a stack dependent on size and species for inventory control. Some we leave a little long just in case it checks. It varies of course light woods that aren't very thick we might leave in for only a couple of weeks at most but figure about 4-5 weeks per inch rather than a year per inch for air drying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jul 9, 2015)

Ditto on the construction and operation.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 9, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Where does airflow happen once the cover is on? I think I'd like to build one of those...



Norman if you look at the pics with Kris sitting in the kiln you can see a vent at the lower left of the kiln. The other one is on the upper right just under the thermometer but it is covered by the door leaning there. This one doesn't use a plenum, I don't see the need, but extra insulation would be a help. These work in the winter, too, on a decent winter day they can still hit 80* with outside air temps in the 30s. This one runs around 110-118* on a daily basis this time of year.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 9, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> Norman if you look at the pics with Kris sitting in the kiln you can see a vent at the lower left of the kiln. The other one is on the upper right just under the thermometer but it is covered by the door leaning there. This one doesn't use a plenum, I don't see the need, but extra insulation would be a help. These work in the winter, too, on a decent winter day they can still hit 80* with outside air temps in the 30s. This one runs around 110-118* on a daily basis this time of year.


I see now. My shop gets up there in temp too. By the end of today it will be well over 110. Not the best ventilation though. Thanks!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 9, 2015)

djg said:


> Ditto on the construction and operation.



These are simple to build. Once you have your floor built and covered simply build a box on it with a roof angled so that it can get as much sun as possible. The dimensions will vary according to the size you build and really aren't that important none of mine are the same and all of them work fine. This one is the cheapest plywood Lowes had and some 2x4s, the floor was a pallet that was built on 4x6s and uses 2x6s for the floor since it was used to haul heavy crates it is basically 4'x8' with a 4' high back. The two doors on the back are one piece of plywood split down the middle and drywall screws hold it on. Other than the floor I think we just used 4 sheets of plywood for the whole project and the rest was dimensional lumber. Put a vent near the bottom on one side and near the top on the other to allow air flow and moisture to exit. One thing be sure your floor is fairly tight the extra air flow and cool ground temps will suck the heat right out of your kiln. 

As to operation, face the slanted roof to the south as much as possible to get the most sun. Stack you material in using stickers between each piece and leaving room between stacks for air flow. 

Here is the important bit, Do not open the kiln to check stuff!! Trust me it is working and every time you open it costs you time and heat in the drying process. Leave it closed at least a month before opening it. Another thing we do is write the date on the inside of the kiln as each new load goes in to help keep track. Some woods dry quickly and we remove them leaving the denser wetter woods but that date helps us to judge when they come out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 18, 2015)

What material did you use for the roof?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2015)

This is a most interesting topic to me. I like the fact it does not use any power. Or need anything special to heat it up. 
Thanks...


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 18, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> What material did you use for the roof?



The top is simply a 4x8 sheet of plywood we painted with several layers of black paint. A layer of roofing would be a good idea as would more insulation inside but this was a quick build and we did it for the least amount possible that day. The exterior is nothing but a plywood box screwed to some 2x4s very very simple design. 



ripjack13 said:


> This is a most interesting topic to me. I like the fact it does not use any power. Or need anything special to heat it up.
> Thanks...



All free energy. Some people will add a little solar fan but you can do without it. There are much more elaborate designs for solar kilns out there but these work for me so I don't see the need right now for more. We did use good metal vents and added a thermometer to check the temps but other that that it is a box.


----------



## justallan (Jul 18, 2015)

Tom, great project. Thanks for all the pics and info.


----------

